
Google Faces 3B Euro Antitrust Fine - chang2301
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-15/google-faces-record-eu-antitrust-fine-search-limits-telegraph
======
brudgers
Source at _The Telegraph_ :
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/05/14/google-
faces-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/05/14/google-faces-record-
breaking-fine-for-web-search-monopoly-abuse/)

